# Definition of postable vs non postable



## healeydays (Oct 23, 2013)

Folks,

       Dumb question time,  What does the term postable vs non postable in a pen?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 23, 2013)

postable - cap can be placed on the other end of the pen when writing (usually threaded).

non-postable - cap does not attach to other end of pen - it has to be set on the table when writing


----------



## healeydays (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you.  Couldn't find what I was looking for here on the site using search, but went out to Google and it found the answer on our site.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/postable-non-postable-48016/


----------



## ashaw (Oct 23, 2013)

Interesting tidbit about this subject.

Americans what postable caps.
Europeans do not post their caps.  The reason is so no body steals their pens when they lend the for someone else write with them (rollerball).


----------



## healeydays (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, that is a nice little tidbit and a new selling method for explaining why it is worth buying.


----------

